# Reformed Baptist Review of My Book and My Response



## dannyhyde (Jan 5, 2008)

Over at Creed or Chaos a Reformed Baptist seminary student offered a gracious critique of my book, [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Jesus-Loves-Little-Children-Baptize/dp/0965398196/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1199503828&sr=8-1"]Jesus Loves the Little Children[/ame], and I was given opportunity to respond.

This should make for interesting comments on that site.


----------



## dannyhyde (Jan 7, 2008)

For some reason the links I inserted to the specific pages did not work, so I just deleted them. Just click on the link to the Creed or Chaos site on my original post and you can read the review and response.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 7, 2008)

Ya know, I think everyone is just burnt out on debating this right now.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 7, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Ya know, I think everyone is just burnt out on debating this right now.



Yeah, you would think that 500+ years is enough time to debate any subject.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 8, 2008)

Good response Rev. Hyde.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 8, 2008)

BTW, I wasn't trying to be disrespectful to Pastor Hyde. The post had 118 looks already and no had commented yet. In fact I didn't even read Pastor Hyde's response to Brandon Wilkins. Nor did I read Brandon Wilkins review. 

I am sorry if I seemed to be disrespectful Pastor Hyde. The subject has been quiet for a bit and it has been rather nice to focus on other things.


----------



## dannyhyde (Jan 8, 2008)

Not a problem, Martin. I didn't take your post as disrespectful in any way. I wasn't expecting any responses here, anyway, but was just trying to make sure anyone who desired could actually link to the right page.

I, too, wasn't very excited about participating in this review/response of my little book, but, since it has caused quite a dialog on campus at the seminary—including several Reformed Baptists becoming Reformed paedo-Baptists—the RB's apparently chose Brandon to respond to it.

Blessings.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Pastor Hyde for being understanding.


----------

